# Thanks to SUM. Got more space for GSP



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

very nice piece of man made LR. Got more space for to attach GSP 

Sorry for the quality of the image. Have no clue how to take proper one with my relatively good camera



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

play with your white balance and brightness contrast. or, take that picture into photoshop and do auto levels, auto contrast, etc.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> play with your white balance and brightness contrast. or, take that picture into photoshop and do auto levels, auto contrast, etc.


Thanks for advice. started to work on it

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

This just proves at one point Greg bought GSP


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> This just proves at one point Greg bought GSP


LOL doing some detective work?


----------

